# orbea diva vs cannondale synapse



## clemsongirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello everyone! You all have been very helpful to me, so I thought I'd throw one more out there b/4 buying. I have ridden the orbea diva, but not the upper end cannondale synapse. I have truly enjoyed the ride and the handling on the diva, but the sticker price hurts. I was wondering if anyone could compare the two bikes?  

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I prefer the Diva. 

I test rode both a Cannondale 6/13 and an Orbea Diva in my size (48/49) last year. I did not like the geometry of the Cannondale. It felt like they just cut the tubes shorter to make a smaller bike. 

In riding the Diva I felt that the people who developed that frame put a lot of time and effort into making that bike ride like a quality road bike.


----------



## karategirl (Aug 27, 2006)

It probably depends on what fits you better. I have a Cannondale Synapse, and I love it! I couldn't tell by your post--have you ridden a lower end Cannondale Synapse? The ride will be pretty close to an upper end one--the components will be a little lighter, possibly the wheels, but the ride quality will be the same. 

I've never ridden a Diva, but I am sure they are nice as well.


----------



## clemsongirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I have ridden a Cannondale Synapse Feminine 5. It is a great help to know they ride the same as the upper end ones- no one has those in my area. Thanks!!


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

The Cannondale Synapse has a longer wheel base & is designed for "performance" riding - not triathlons or racing. The somewhat relaxed geometry is more comfort oriented than the twitchy ride of a racing 6-13. I have a Cannondale R800 & R3000. The new 08 Orbea looks like a high tech dream machine & I would love to try one out but no dealer in this town. Not so conservative as Cannondale. It sure looks sweet!


----------

